# New Cover Art: Garro: Sword of Truth



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for Garro: Sword of Truth has been released, and its bloody excellent.










Captain Varren of the World Eaters. Recognize who he resembles? Here's a hint in 40k style...

"THIS .. IS .. TERRA!"


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice.

PS. Ooo a White Scar.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh dammit you beat me to it! The guy behind him to the right looks like a Emperors Child, and the guy to the left looks like he carries a White Scar mark + white and red armour + that crest/tassel/whatever on his head.

I think that with the success (I know people dont like audios, but it was better than expected), that when Swallow told the most important parts about finding Rubio and Loken, they could fixate on the stories in between, such as Varren. ^^

I recently re-read FotE and I noticed that Garro apparently knew Varren prior to Issvan III, mentioning that he was a good man and hoped he had escaped as well, as he apparently did.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bloody excellent cover art. Cannot wait for this one, both "Oath of Moment" and "Legion of One" were amazing, and I expect this one to be that as well.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely a White Scar

there's a lightning emblem on his knee and a partially obscured lightning emblem on his shoulder...hooray


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So we are thinking this is going to push a bit further into the depths of the Inquisition/Grey Knights?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully yes, I'm also keeping my fingers crossed for a decent White Scar protagonist


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Fucking amazing. Cant wait


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Fantastic bit of art. Looking forward to this one. I wonder why a White Scar is with them as I'm sure Varren was at Isstvan III?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Fantastic bit of art. Looking forward to this one. I wonder why a White Scar is with them as I'm sure Varren was at Isstvan III?


No, that was Ehrlen or something similar. Definitely not Varren, i checked with the last audio book came out.

I agree with the above sentiments, superb piece of artwork!


----------

